# Going bald round one eye - itching



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixel had an itchy eye yesterday and today she's gone bald round the inside of her right eye. I've looked on the net and seems it could be demodex mange?

She's just shy 4lb and 6 months old. 

What can I do?

Thanks!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would take her to be checked at a clinic. It is very common. My littlest one was losing fur between her eyes and ears (upward) but did not have the itching. She did have a slight odor.

She received a skin scraping to check the balance of mites and was given an antibiotic as a precaution.

It is very treatable but you will want to get ahead of it if you can!

Best wishes to you and little Pixel!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

My baby was just diagnosed with Demodex. All my vet had to do was take one look to see thats what it was. He didnt take a skin scraping because she is too small and frail. She had alot of fur missing from both sides of her body. She wasnt itchy at all. Im treating her using a holistic method....Raw diet and Nupro. So far Im seeing amazing results.

With Demodex...it is my understanding that it usually apprears on the face and paws. Only way to know for sure is to take Pixel to the vet for a check.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Or it could be allergies. Gonzo gets bad eye allergies and the vet gives him prednisone. The best thing to do is take Pixel in and have the vet see her. Love the name btw.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay we went to the vets - I had 3 guinea pigs neutered yesterday so was there anyway, I feel like I live there lately!

Anyhoo, she has a bacterial infection and is on antibiotics (again!) and an anti inflammatory. He was sure it's not mange. 

GRRRRR. 

Still at least it's going to get better.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Im glad you got to the bottom of it and she's on the mend


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope it gets better soon x


----------

